# Griffin's Robusto (M) Cigar Review - A maduro that won't disappoint!!



## joncaputo

I have to agree with another reviewer, these sticks really get better with some age to them! At least 6 months in the humidor and it feels like the...

Read the full review here: Griffin's Robusto (M) Cigar Review - A maduro that won't disappoint!!


----------



## jasondebly

Question: I really like the CAO MX2 and was wondering from any readers how the Griffins Maduro compares? Which do you prefer? Anybody, please chime in. Thanks!

P.S. I have only gotten deep into the hobby of cigars in the past year, and must say like many newbies, I like mild to medium flavor profiles. Dont like really bitter or harsh notes.


----------



## [email protected]

I just picked up a few of the The Griffins. While they smell like a barnyard, the taste is amazing. Thompson had a sale 4 for $11. I really wish I had bought 10 sets instead of 2.


----------

